# Accutane



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

My younger brother has really bad acne and our doctor may soon put him on Accutane, a powerful medication with plenty of side effects including depression. My worst fear is that he will also become depersonalized.

Could Accutane start Depersonalization for him?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Id say not to do it. I know a lot of people who had really bad acne and it clears up after highschool.


----------



## SpiderS (Jul 31, 2011)

If anything accutane did speed up my DP, although I already had symptoms, but if notice anything is that only after taking it for more than 6 months i felt even more worse... P.S. I was 15 at the time (20 now)


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Huggy Bear said:


> Pretty unlikely that he gets DP from Accutane, more likely that he becomes DPd from the social stigma of having acne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. While Accutane may cause depression for some, it's a thousand times more likely for him to get DP from stigma and bad self esteem.


----------

